# String stop or not?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

For that reason, I removed all the string stops from my fingers compounds a few years ago.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

Don, 
I tried a string stop on my Hoyt Montega. I found it not only was less consistent with the stringnstop, but it was also noisier at release.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I actually added a string stop to my Reflex Extreme.
The rubber has a groove moulded into it approx double the width of the string, there is no wear on the edges of the groove so the string cannot be hitting them.
I have not noticed any difference in accuracy with or without the stop, mind you, I'm only a part time finger shooter LoL.

Kev


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Been off about a month and have only noticed a bit more noise, well a different noise, but seems to be working fine. As far as groups go I'm seeing very little difference. Smile.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Haven't tried without one but the wear spot on mine is fairly narrow and similar to what a release shooter would have.


----------



## systembowtech (Sep 27, 2005)

The shadowcat ....i sometimes shoot:i have a gap of 10mm( 1/6inch?) between string and stop
I dont like when string touches the bowarm


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I never have a problem with the string and my arm.
Don.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

There a few reasons for string hitting bow arm; not sure if string stop is one. However, if it's working for you, keep at it. Smile. Put the string stops back on the Anarchy, and that puppy is smooth and light weight, and while the 80% let off gets to me at times, it's a great finger shooter--may use it in last week of our weekly club 3D shoots next Saturday. Oh, yeah the Anarchy is quieter. Smile.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Tried a couple of different side mount string stops on Hoyts but the string kept jumping the stop. I have a Paradigm string stop on my Montega which has a rear mounting hole and I LIKE it a bunch. The bow is dead on the shot and can see no problem bareshaft shooting out to 50 yards.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got most of the components to franken-rig a stop on my '03 Protec. With more crucial priorities pending, the string stop has been pushed to a back burner. This is an excellent thread. Thanks Don!


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

As per your previous suggestions I took my string stop off. Groups are better so off it remains.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

The new Tribute doesn't have one. It's plenty quiet and fun to shoot.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Supermag1 said:


> Haven't tried without one but the wear spot on mine is fairly narrow and similar to what a release shooter would have.


This is what I noticed as well. My groups are tight but I might experiment with it off and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I've been out of archery for about 30 years now. Of course back in the day, we didn't have such a thing. I have been wondering about them and why since I started shooting again a few months ago.
I have a Hoyt Freestyle and it shoots well without one, although a bit on the loud side.
Will try taking it off the Roxstar and see how it goes.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Humm - will have to take the one off my Vantage LTD and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I shot the Roxstar for a bit last night without the stop. It was a little noisier but accuracy and point of impact at the usual ranges I practice at seemed no different.
My Hoyt Freestyle shoots fine without one; but I wonder if I should add one to quiet it down a bit.


----------

